# Fur-Raising Halloween Costume Contest WINNERS



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

We want to thank everyone who participated in this year's contest. All of your loved ones were super adorable, cute and worthy of winning the contest but alas, the community has voted and here are the winners:
*
1st Place Winner:*

Molly120213 

*2nd Place Winner:
*
Deacon Blues

*3rd Place Winner:
*
Tuss 

Please watch your PM box for a message from me to get information from you so that we can send out your prize to you. Again, thank you everyone for participating.

Also, Molly120213 will move on for a chance to win the GRAND PRIZE in a competition against other dogs/puppies from our Petguide.com communities. The contest will open this week so please go to PETGUIDE.COM and vote for Molly120213 or anyone of the other dog/puppies in the contest!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly and I want to thank everyone who voted for her. We are happy to represent all of the wonderful Havanese we have here on this forum in the next stage of the competition.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Thanks to everyone that voted for Rory! She is honored! We are going to donate her prizes to Laura's Havanese Rescue online auction.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations Molly120213 and runners up Deacon Blues and Tuss. :whoo: 

All the pups looked great in their costumes and certainly were good sports for allowing you to dress them up.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

koodos to everyone


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

my dogs had their yearly vet appointments today and i took them in costume. The vet clinic staff were very entertained! Love seeing all the dogs in costume!


----------

